# Having a major breakdown :/ HORRIBLE OUTCOME



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

UGH so heres the story.... I bought a buckling that needs to be bottlefed and my very good friend(whos on this site) said she would gladly take care of him for me, I cant bottlefeed, school, work parents :veryangry: 
So this past week my friend has gotten very sick and theres no way she can bottle feed for me anymore. She left to go find out whats wrong with her....

What I have to do is find a way to get my buck, he hasnt been fed since midnight, hes about 40 minutes from my house and I dont have a car or a ride out there but Im TRYING TO find someone to help. :hair: 

I worried about him...im stressed to the max, freaking out, and having a panic attack. This buck was alot of money and I dont want him to get sick or die. Hes my baby 

The only guarenteed ride I have is my friend but she doesnt get off work until 5:30 and I think thats too long for him to be without food....

UGH im so worried....I dont know how much more I can take  :sigh: :tears:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Having a major breakdown :/*

Yikes. I hope you can get it all worked out soon. Do not stress so much about him being without a bottle that long - just make sure you get some warm milk in him as soon as possible. He should be fine. How old is he? I have our buckling down to two bottle feedings a day now and he is thriving (he is just over two months old). Others may not agree with me but when our kids hit the 1.5 month mark, I gradually go down to two bottle-feedings a day, provided they are growing well and look good.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Having a major breakdown :/*

He will be a month tomorrow. He is only being fed a big feedings a day, hes still kind of small but he looked good when I went to visit him last week. I just feel so horrible, If anything happens to him......I dont know what I will do...Im so sad I feel like a horrible goat mommy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Having a major breakdown :/*

How old is he? I am sorry that your friend is ill..... does she have someone that can stop by her house just to give him a bottle real quick to tide him over till your friend can take you tonight?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Having a major breakdown :/*

She just moved and doesnt know anyone at all. Im her closest friend....go figure for my luck. Hes a month old(tomorrow)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Having a major breakdown :/*

I am so sorry you are having this problem.

That is why I do not have bottle babies, if I can not take care of them self, I would not get them.

Have you talked to your school? My daughter was able to bring the goat to school with her. She soon because so spoiled and everyone wanted to feed her. :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Having a major breakdown :/*

School isnt really an issue if he only needs to be fed twice a day. The problem is I board my goats and my parents will not let him stay at my house. We rent and our landlord said no animals plus our whole street has dogs so he wouldnt be safe in the backyard. I can find someone im sure. I am more worried about getting him here because I dont have any transportation right now....


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Having a major breakdown :/*

To bad you do not have a ride. I would happly raise him for you but you would need to get him to me. I have 6 bottle babies allready with more due today or tommorow. So he would not be any more work at all. All I have running right now is my big old truck and just getting to and from Chico is a $100.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Having a major breakdown :/*

Thanks for offering! Ya it sucks I dont have a ride.....Im trying to find one but so far it looks like I wont get one until after 5. Im not giving up though. Maybe someone will be able to do it.....I hate not being able to do anything


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Having a major breakdown :/*

UGH! If I were in Cali, I would so help you out! That really stinks!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Having a major breakdown :/*

Thanks Jessica!!! I sure wish you still lived in cali  lol I could use your help! But I think I might have found someone....called and left a message PLEASE let them call me back soon lol
BTW m going to get my buck at 4:30!! Lets hope we find someone to bottlefeed by the time I get back lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Having a major breakdown :/*

Well everything was turning out great...I found someone to bottle feed, I was headed to go get him,Had milk, I was super excited to see him....And then when I get there...Hes dead  UGH I cant take it anymore


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh My Gosh! I am so sorry!!  :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im having an autopsy......Im so mad but ive wasted all my energy stressing I cant even cry....But if I think about it or see a pic......it gets bad....They think it was um something that starts with a C


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Coccidia?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Maybe! I heard an osis at the end so maybe coccidosis?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, that would be the technical term. He must have had it really bad to be affected that young. . .


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

And he didnt show any signs at all, he was all jumpy when my friend fed him and he ate fine and was playing with the babies..... What exactly is coccidosis?


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Didn't know how to describe it, but here's a link:
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/coccidiosis.htm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its a parasite that attacks teh intestines so they cant digest their food right. So two things happen, they bleed internally and they starve. So the lack of milk for that long of time and the overload of coccidia was just to much for him. :hug: im so sorry I lost a buck to coccidia before I got a good handle on how to treat it. It was terrible


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awwww so my poor little guy suffered....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he might have just went to sleep and died in his sleep.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I really hope so.....Hopefully the Atospy will solve everything....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, I am so sorry Laura :hug: I hope you get the answers from the vet.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say im really sorry for loss of your little buck. Its so sad. Hope you dont feel to bad cause sometimes things do just happen.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So I found out what happened, necropsy results.....He died from ENTEROTOXEMIA 
Heres a link
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/enter ... mia2.shtml


----------

